# 5 l nano highish tech



## Jose (24 Oct 2014)

Specs:

CO2: X bps (no bubble counter) via CO2 atomizer.
Light: 9 watts I think on for 6 hours a day.
Ferts: Around 10ppm NO3, 4ppm PO4, ? ppm of K and bit of micros a week.
1 water change when I feel like it...
It has a very small internal filter.
Substrate is plane black sand with some small balls of fert underneath.

Flora: Eleocharis sp mini, 2 types of crypts and some java moss.
Fauna: 8 mosquito rasboras, 1 honey gourami, 1 green neon and 3 rcs.

All opinions, questions or critics are very much welcomed.

Sorry for the bad quality photos but I am going to get rid of this tank soon and change it for a 30l one, So I thought I should post it since I am not getting a descent camera soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Sk3lly (24 Oct 2014)

Honey gourami looks very pale!
Maybe due to lack of space or poor water conditions. 'Water change whenever i feel like it' not really good enough

Just my thoughts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (24 Oct 2014)

They all look much better in real life. The photos are quite bad. Plus the colour that you see depends on the colour of the bulb that you have and water temperature is a bit on the lower side. In the store when I bought it was much more colourless and they perform quite frequent water changes. The colour also varies within the species.

The rasboras were really red in summer thats why I think they would be better in a bit hotter environment. This one goes from 22 to 24 daily.


----------



## Sk3lly (24 Oct 2014)

Doesnt change that a recommended tank size for honey gourami is 60l but nevermind

Im not here to criticise. Its your tank

I just think its ridiculous  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (24 Oct 2014)

I think 60l for a honey gourami is for someone starting in the hobby who doesnt have plants and doesnt know too much what he is doing so its a bit of a safety meassure. But then again I agree with you that its too small although water quality might be better than many 60 lire tanks. Thats why I am taking him into a 30l.

By the way the hobbist feeding way is more important to me than the volume. If you overfeed you will have ammonia. If you dont dose enough PO4 or micros your plants wont consume that ammonia so.....Its a few things to consider.


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Oct 2014)

So you wouldn't mind being locked in a 1m x 1m room for the rest of your life then?


----------



## Jose (24 Oct 2014)

Ill answer your question with another one:Would you mind being locked in a 20x20 metre room? Its the same our animals are not in the wild so you cant compare.

Anywhere we put them is not going to make them as happy as being in a river. Although I agree that the bigger the better.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (24 Oct 2014)

Sorry mate, but this is disgraceful, especially with the "whenever I feel like doing a water change". 5 liter is too small for ANY fish, let alone a gourami; it's just big enough for a small group of shrimp and maybe some snails. 

And seeing as YOU are not in the wild either, I think the 1 x 1 mtr. comparison stands.


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Oct 2014)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> Sorry mate, but this is disgraceful, especially with the "whenever I feel like doing a water change". 5 liter is too small for ANY fish, let alone a gourami; it's just big enough for a small group of shrimp and maybe some snails.
> 
> And seeing as YOU are not in the wild either, I think the 1 x 1 mtr. comparison stands.


Didnt you have a similar discussion about a dwarfe gourami in a much bigger volume of water?


----------



## Sk3lly (24 Oct 2014)

Glad more people have expressed their negative feelings towards this.

To the OP. You have a honey gourami in a 5l, i question any experience you have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (24 Oct 2014)

What about a low tech where you dont perform any water changes at all? Is it also disgraceful cause Tom Barr is one of the ones up for it. And I do think we live in the wild/nature, just in our own way which is society.

So the question:"you wouldn't mind being locked in a 1m x 1m room for the rest of your life then?" is aplicable to most of us in here.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (24 Oct 2014)

Big clown said:


> Didnt you have a similar discussion about a dwarfe gourami in a much bigger volume of water?



Yeah, I was worried about temporarily housing a (young) pair of dwarfs in a 40 ltr, while my Lido 120 was cycling.



Jose said:


> What about a *low tech* where you dont perform any water changes at all?



But, this isn't low tech, now is it? This is high(ish???; CO2, ferts, 9W -> high), so, what exactly is your point. You have 





Jose said:


> a very small internal filter


, yet it's high tech, water changes when you feel like it, and it's FAR beyond the point of being overstocked.

As far as wild vs. society, well, semantics take care of that one.


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Oct 2014)

It has nothing to do with water quality, however you achieve it, http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/hope-not-just-another-h2o2-question.34736/page-3#post-372973 but thats a different story, its about the cramped conditions http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/trichogaster-chuna/
And then people wonder why the lfs want their life history just to buy a fish.
Seriously some people shouldn't be allowed to keep fish or any other animal for that matter


----------



## Jose (24 Oct 2014)

Yes this isnt low tech. I was making a point about water changes. You can go without them, If you slow down your plants metabolism enough. Here the plants dont grow that fast cause the light is not high at all (I dont care about w/l rule) what I care about is that plants dont pearl and if I change it(light) to a stronger one plants start pearling immediately. So my tank has a slow enough metabolism so as to go without water changes.

Most of the important people out there say that high tech means CO2 injected and light can be from low to high anywhere in between.

If its so overstocked as you say, then why dont I get any algae? or have fish problems? 

The answer is: I dont have ammonia or ammonia spikes cause I know how to feed correctly and dose correctly.


----------



## Jose (24 Oct 2014)

I think your last post is a bit hypocritical. Most of the time a fish wont receive a decent life even if you think you are giving it to him. So with that reasoning you should be against fish stores since they just sell animal misery in a sense.

Also when we start in this hobby we all kill some fishes in the beginning, its just how it is. With your reasoning this hobby shouldnt exist at all. Because you have to kill some fish to be able to give others a semigoodish life.

And if you really want to give  a fish a good descent life stop buying them and if everyone does it in the end the demand will go down and there will be less unhappy animals in the world.


----------



## Sk3lly (24 Oct 2014)

Jose said:


> Yes this isnt low tech. I was making a point about water changes. You can go without them, If you slow down your plants metabolism enough. Here the plants dont grow that fast cause the light is not high at all (I dont care about w/l rule) what I care about is that plants dont pearl and if I change it(light) to a stronger one plants start pearling immediately. So my tank has a slow enough metabolism so as to go without water changes.
> 
> Most of the important people out there say that high tech means CO2 injected and light can be from low to high anywhere in between.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Is this a serious post or some kind of trolling. Dont know where to start on your obvious lack of knowledge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (24 Oct 2014)

Hhahaha! Sorry couldnt help it. I am not gonna fall for the personal stuff.

Hey why dont you try? (Start talking about my lack of knowledge)

Although to be honest I dont care. Really doubt there is a lot you can teach me.

Cheers.


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Oct 2014)

Where did you learn this? 

It's common knowledge that what you are doing is risky. The responses above are pretty typical, to be expected really.  

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f15/five-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-overstock-171830.html


----------



## mr. luke (25 Oct 2014)

The tank is suitable for water, plants and daphnia  imo.


----------



## jy_oc_hx (27 Oct 2014)

I would say post this on any fish keeping forum and see what everyone says.  
This is what happens when you use the internet to learn something and don't ask questions.
You shouldn't believe everything you read online.


mr. luke said:


> The tank is suitable for water, plants and daphnia  imo.


This exactly.  You keep one neon in their.  One!!?!!?


----------

